# ISCAHM and CCA students



## computerangel21

Hi!!! anyone here studying at ISCAHM or CCA?? thanks!! XD:chef:


----------



## matrixx

Hi there! I'll be studying in ISCAHM this coming tuesday. Start pa lang ng class namin. How about you? :lips:


----------



## computerangel21

HI! actually i'm doing a thesis kasi about iSCAHM..is it ok if i ask your help? if it not much trouble. hehe.. thanks. :lips:


----------



## matrixx

Oh i see. No problem naman sa akin. But take note start pa lang me pumasok sa tuesday.:look: Baka kasi you need someone that has experienced in ISCAHM or who graduated there, may mga nakakausap ako and i also know a blog that can be helpful para references sa thesis mo.:look:


----------



## computerangel21

ah ok po. hehe. . ok lng nmn khit new student lng kc may papasign lng aq ng mga 1-page surveys about y u chose ISCAHM..stuff like that..and ganun din sa mga instructors with almost the same questions..i went there last week and mejo nhihiya na kc aq bumalik dun sa ISCAHM faculty na nainterview q..parang mejo naiiritate na kc..hehe. kaya aun i thought sa students nlng aq lalapit..ok lng po ba?? and anu ung blog?? thanks a lot for your help. i really appreciate it.


----------



## matrixx

Ic. I hope i can help with that. The blog that i was telling about was in "pinoyexchange.com/forum" Look for campus chat/ Culinary Arts students, dito tayo!!! , may mga ISCAHM Grad diyan and mga kasabayan ko. Iba yung nick ko rin. Paki-basa mo na lang yung mga backthreads nila, there you can find some answers why they decided to studied in ISCAHM and some schools that they think na ok rin.


----------



## computerangel21

hi!! thanks for all of your help! i got a lot of info dun sa pinoyexhange forum.:lips:. is it alright if i ask for your name and contact number?? i'm Princess by the way, from UST College of Architecture. thanks!!:lips:


----------



## brainfreeze

hi,
im interested in enrolling to iscahm, i already send an e-mail inquiry sa website nila pero wala pa reply till now. in currently working kaya i havent find time to visit the school. ok lng ba mag tanong sau ng info about iscahm? sked lng nman at kng kelan ung susunod na enrollment, i'm trying to check kc if i can enroll while working


----------



## matrixx

Brainfreeze

Ganun talaga dun. Di ata sila nagrereply. So far ok naman yung class namin. Very professional yung mga Prof namin sa lecture and especially sa Hands-on. Para sa akin, you'll learn much here in Iscahm. Ang pagka-alam ko yung next opening na nila sa January na. I think you better inquire na rin for sure.


----------



## brainfreeze

hi matrixx,

tnx for the info, i appreciate it. one last question, ano ung sked ng class, morning, evening or mid? 8 hrs class b sya? other school kc that i've searched is offerring 8 hrs, some are just 4 hrs. tnx ulit.


----------



## matrixx

May Morning and Afternoon Class kame. Yung pang morning, 7:00am to 1:00pm and Afternoon, 2:00pm to 8:00pm. 6 hrs yung per class. So far, so umpisa maaga-aga pa uwe, pero if may practicals na, mas late pa sa nasabi ko. Just in case if you have any inquiries pa, feel free to ask me. Have a nice day!


----------



## brainfreeze

tnx again :smiles: jst incase, i have other questions, can i contact you via e-mail? filtered kc ibang site sa work, e-mail site lng allowed. you can ping me at my add: [email protected] dyahe kc pag ikaw p nag post ng e-mail add mo:roll:


----------



## desiredfuture

Mahirap po ba yung entrance exam ng ISCAHM? Plano ko rin po kasing mag-college jan eh >.<


----------



## princeed1988

how much is the tuition fee in iscahm ? for the 2yr course or the 14mos. course and the short course like Fundamentals of Culinary Arts etc. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif Need help?

i want to study there but i dont have an idea how much is the tuition fee? can you tell me how much is the estimated cash that i would have to pay in this course??? thanks in advance...


----------

